# Where are The Mars Volta fans?



## surf88 (Dec 9, 2008)

I love The Mars Volta!

Francis the Mute and Deloused in the Comatorium are amazing when your on any psychedelics.

The ambiance and technical aspects are amazing!


----------



## SalaDank (Dec 9, 2008)

for sure dude. televators is my fav song.


----------



## tDot. (Dec 12, 2008)

I listen to them on occasion.


----------



## Willie North (Dec 12, 2008)

not here thats for sure


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi I'm here. 


I've had De-Loused for a while .. and it just recently started growing on me. know why? Because I downloaded a concert of theirs.. Live at the Electric Ballroom during their De-Loused tour.. I watched the entire thing through and I fell in complete and utter love with this band. <33333 

I just bought Frances the Mute the other day..... 

Honestly I did not like The Mars Volta that much at first... But now they are easily one of my favorite bands. even sober.

I would give an arm and a tit to see them live.


----------



## el shaggy (Dec 14, 2008)

I have had a hard time really getting into the albums after Frances. I highly recommend the Scab Dates (Live) album.

I really dig Ilyena from the new one though.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Dec 15, 2008)

Goliath is a good one imo ... I listened to pretty much all of Bedlam on Youtube and I think it's a mighty fine album. Sure it's not like their past stuff, but I really think anything TMV releases will be good to me ... Just because every song is mindblowingly crazy in its own way. One of the reasons why I like TMV, they never fail to come out with something unique.

TMV is releasing a concert DVD sometimes in '09. I can't wait ! I'll def be on that. It will be nice to see a show in high quality... of course I will see TMV someday before I die.. just don't know when they are touring again atm.


----------



## kyleflagrant (Dec 17, 2008)

The Mars Volta are awsome, so talanted and they do so much free styling improvization stuff live which I love, De-loused is sick but I'm really gettin into Frances the mute alot lately, Bedlam is good too not as good though


----------



## NarrowEye (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes, they're fuckin awesome! every album, maybe except amputechture kicks ass. I love how they sing with their instruments and play with their voices. When i discovered them in 2002 or so, I couldnt believe there is a band like this in 21 century, i thought they're all gone....


----------



## Jobo (Dec 17, 2008)

the only thing better to listen to while on shrooms/acid/etc is TOOL! but i really like mars volta too


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Dec 18, 2008)

I think Frances The Mute would freeeak me out if I was tripping while listening to it ... That album brings a very eerie feeling...the end of L'Via L'viaquz leading into part one of Miranda That Ghost Just Isn't Holy Anymore......ohgod it gives me chills.


----------



## el shaggy (Dec 18, 2008)

NarrowEye said:


> When i discovered them in 2002 or so, I couldnt believe there is a band like this in 21 century, i thought they're all gone....


I heard Roulette Dares on a CD sampler. I thought, "this _lady_ has a powerful voice." Then I learned... Oh its half of At the Drive-in


----------



## submachinegun (Feb 20, 2009)

LOVED At the Drive-In, and Mars Volta up until their latest album which i think is crap. Check out DeFacto as well, cool little dub side project.


----------

